

What did you use to teach yourself Ruby? - Adrenalist

I have a few paper books (Learn to Program and Ruby On Rails 2nd Edition) and a lot of ebooks and a few video tutorials, but I am looking for the cream of the crop. Thanks!
======
qhoxie
Why's (Poignant) Guide to Ruby: <http://poignantguide.net/>

This is good for your first steps. Then check out The Ruby Way to dig in
deeper:

[http://www.amazon.com/Ruby-Way-Second-Addison-Wesley-
Profess...](http://www.amazon.com/Ruby-Way-Second-Addison-Wesley-
Professional/dp/0672328844)

------
kngspook
With great difficulty, to be honest. A lot of the modules I looked at did not
have great documentation. Even the docs for built-in/standard libraries was
not very accessible to me, as a newcomer.

I think there's a bit of an over-reliance on in-code documentation. It's not a
substitute for good overviews, tutorials, and examples.

------
Hates_
A good idea to implement.

------
jcapote
This was pretty invaluable for me early on, <http://tryruby.hobix.com/>

~~~
kngspook
Also from Why_.

It's a bit of a shame that all his work is so spread out, I think; though I
suppose <http://code.whytheluckystiff.net/> helps.

------
docpepin
Beginning Ruby From Novice To Professional by Peter Cooper

